# Marriott Ko Olina vs. Aulani, with a twist



## Beefnot (Dec 17, 2014)

I am in an interesting position.  My family of 5 already has a 2BR at Disney Aulani locked up for 10 nights.  My wife's cousin and daughter decided to go, so we planned to all get cozy in the 2BR (already registered all of our names with Aulani).  Last month, I figured I'd try to score a unit at Marriott Ko Olina during flexchange and scored a dirt cheap studio to put them in for the last six nights of the vacation.  I have just been able to retrade into a 2BR at MKO.

Now I'm contemplating to instead have my family stay at MKO, since the units are a bit larger, and hey I just like variety.  I presume they are both quite nicely appointed, so variation in quality shouldn't be an issue.  We still plan to fully avail ourselves of Aulani, and staying at MKO does not compromise this other than making a short drive back and forth as necessary.  

So question, if we are staying the first 4 nights at Aulani, are there any other drawbacks to moving to MKO for the last 6 nights?


----------



## davidvel (Dec 17, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> I am in an interesting position.  My family of 5 already has a 2BR at Disney Aulani locked up for 10 nights.  My wife's cousin and daughter decided to go, so we planned to all get cozy in the 2BR (already registered all of our names with Aulani).  Last month, I figured I'd try to score a unit at Marriott Ko Olina during flexchange and scored a dirt cheap studio to put them in for the last six nights of the vacation.  I have just been able to retrade into a 2BR at MKO.
> 
> Now I'm contemplating to instead have my family stay at MKO, since the units are a bit larger, and hey I just like variety.  I presume they are both quite nicely appointed, so variation in quality shouldn't be an issue.  We still plan to fully avail ourselves of Aulani, and staying at MKO does not compromise this other than making a short drive back and forth as necessary.
> 
> So question, if we are staying the first 4 nights at Aulani, are there any other drawbacks to moving to MKO for the last 6 nights?


No need to drive, unless you have health or other mobility issues. Its a beautiful 5 minute walk along the lagoon path.


----------



## Quimby4 (Dec 18, 2014)

I look forward to hearing about your trip @Beefnot...We always seem to be following your trips a few months later...We will be at MKO in April. We hope to spend a day at Aulani too.


----------



## Johnfi (Dec 18, 2014)

Just returned from Ko Olina last week and agree its a short walk.  Its very nice on the lagoon side but may be shorter on the street side.  Also we noticed a blue Ko Olina resort shuttle bus that I think makes the stops at the each of the hotels/timeshare and shops twice an hour if I recall so that could be used.  I'm sure other more regulars can comment on the schedule.


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 18, 2014)

As long as you are registered guests at Aulani, I see no reason to actually stay there -- the main benefit is the water park, which you'll still have access too. Being able to leave might actually provide a quiet respite from the craziness and a little more feel of Hawaii. Our family loves Aulani, but it's definitely *not* the calm, peaceful Hawaii experience we've come to love for 15+ years.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 18, 2014)

Units at mko are bigger tham aulani.  If you get a dddicated 2br at aulani it jas an extra half bath.  IMHO mko is a lot more calm than aulani.  I like aulani for the water park and such but everything is a farther walk than mko.  Example is the walk to your vehicle is a treck if you are in the ewa wing to the garage.   If you want to use a bar b que aulani has only 4 grills compared to the 20 at mko.  Also grills are only available from 4pm at aulani.  The is aunty beach house for the kids.  Or you can do what we did when we had overlapping reservations.  We stayed at mko and took the shuttle over.  Certain nights we slept at aulani when we did late things and other nights we slept over at mko.


----------



## GregT (Dec 18, 2014)

When we were at Aulani in 2013, my brother and his family stayed at MKO.  The short walk was very pleasant and we spent many evenings at MKO because it was more tranquil and better grilling infrastructure.  

After this trip, I thought the next time we visited for a week, we would stay at MKO and just book a couple days in a Studio at Aulani for water park access. 

Enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## larryallen (Dec 18, 2014)

We have done similar the last couple years. One year we stayed at Aulani 4 nights and then moved to MKO. Worked fine except I wasn't there to help with the move and my wife and kids tried to walk the luggage. It is a walk with luggage and crap. Last year we stayed at MKO and rented a room at Aulani for one night, mid-week, just to use the pool for two days. It worked easy. We just went over to Aulani early in the AM, got our wrist bands and enjoyed the day.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Units at mko are bigger tham aulani. If you get a dddicated 2br at aulani it jas an extra half bath.


 

When I view photos, details, and floor plans on the marriott site, the dedicated and lock-off 2BRs are virtually identical.  It looks like in each that the master bath is in two parts and is accessible from the foyer, so is that the (quasi) half bath you are referencing, or is it a true extra half bath and the floor plan is not reflected correctly?

If you go to the link below and page down all the way to the bottom, you can click on photos for the "single entry" 2BR, one of those photos being a floor plan.

https://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/hnlko-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2014)

I think we're pretty much going to move over to MKO, with the only possible caveat being the view we are assigned. The view type shown in my confirmation is HTBOV, an ocean view, but as I understand it, view type is not guaranteed.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry meant at aulani dedicated 2br have an extra .5 bath.  Mko is the same except for the door on the lockout side and the extra kitchenette.  

Well your mko code you should be in naia building in a dedicated 2br.  Ask for phase 4 as they will be remodeled.   I forgot what room numbers they were though.  See you then.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Sorry meant at aulani dedicated 2br have an extra .5 bath. Mko is the same except for the door on the lockout side and the extra kitchenette.
> 
> Well your mko code you should be in naia building in a dedicated 2br. Ask for phase 4 as they will be remodeled. I forgot what room numbers they were though. See you then.


 
Oh ok, I misread it.  I'll ask for phase 4.  Thanks!


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 19, 2014)

Although we are at the Marriott Waiohai this week, last week we were at MKO for a week.  Actually, I had two dedicated 2-BDRM TS's (gave 1 unit to my wifes friend for her B-Day) in the Naia building, 9th floor, with marina view and partial OV and IV, which we all luv'd.  Being in the Naia building was convenient to everything.  You will have pools and a spa right outside your door.  The gate to the ocean/cove is next to the spa.  There are 16 barbecue grills at Hale Naia, next to the gate to the cove.  Parking is easy, especially when you find the hidden parking spaces on floor #1.    

As stated, Aulani is only a 5 minute walk along the coves.  If your moving any luggage, just use the free shuttle.

I walked over to the Aulani one nite and saw Frank, which gave me the oppurtunity to see the Aualni.  As stated by others, the rooms are smaller, the exterior grounds are more compacted, and the balcony is way smaller.  It's also very, very, noisey and loud at the Aulani, and I was there at 10:00pm with music blasting between the buildings. Having units at both the Aulani & MKO will give you an oportunity to compare both sites side-by-side, and I think you'll agree with others that MKO is the place to stay.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Dec 19, 2014)

Frank, you live in Aulani?


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 19, 2014)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Frank, you live in Aulani?


Like some of us that live in resort cities, we sometimes utilize the local facilities, which include the hotels.  I'll be living at the Jockey Club on the Las Vegas Strip, next to the Miraage, over New Years week, although MKO would be alot warmer.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 19, 2014)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Frank, you live in Aulani?



Only stayed at aulani 2 weeks in the past month.  But we are weekly regulars at MKO.


----------



## amyhwang (Dec 21, 2014)

A dedicated 2BR can be different than a lock off at MKO, depending on the building.

We always prefer the lock off, and request Kona or Moana towers.  They have the small sitting room the closes off next to the master bedroom, which can easily fit a rollaway bed.  My kids love that little room for privacy.  Something to consider.


----------



## idontknow (Dec 23, 2014)

We just got back from MKO yesterday after staying a week. We loved it!! Property was beautiful, never once did it feel crowded. We had 3 studio units with 3-4 people in each and it was perfect. Made several trips to Target for "groceries" (cereal, whatever we could microwave, sandwich stuff). 

Walked over to Aulani and explored a bit. In our party of 9 (mixture of adults, teenagers and kids) we were all overwhelmed. Crowded, noisy and the overall appearance inside the lobby was very dark (decor and lighting). Don't get me wrong...it was very beautiful. It just wasn't like MKO and we couldn't wait to get back. The pool area was very large, you could get lost in it. But MKO was still a pretty decent size also with tons of chairs available at any time. 

What I also loved about MKO, which I didn't find out until I got there, was A) the complimentary DVD rentals in each building. This was awesome for the evenings to unwind rather than trying to find something on TV! B) the complimentary use of washers/dryers and laundry soap supplied. I knew with the larger units they came standard in each unit, I wasn't aware we would have access to some for free being in a studio...seriously...its the little things. And C) those friggen toiletries!! OMG they smell delightful!! Some mango/nectar concoction!! Holy smokes! 

I also loved how friendly and plentiful the staff were. There was ALWAYS people smiling, saying "Aloha" and seriously around every corner. Enough to put anyone in a good mood.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm excited, get to start off at the Aulani zoo and finish at Marriott oasis


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 23, 2014)

idontknow said:


> Walked over to Aulani and explored a bit. In our party of 9 (mixture of adults, teenagers and kids) we were all overwhelmed. Crowded, noisy and the overall appearance inside the lobby was very dark (decor and lighting). Don't get me wrong...it was very beautiful. It just wasn't like MKO and we couldn't wait to get back. The pool area was very large, you could get lost in it. But MKO was still a pretty decent size also with tons of chairs available at any time.


Having stayed in many resorts in Hawaii (probably 30 weeks and counting), I can say Aulani is _comparatively _one off the least relaxing. If you never have been to Hawaii, it would be great, however compared to the tranquil resorts of the Kohala Coast on the Big Island it doesn't even come close to the same experience. If you don't have kids, Aulani cpuld drive you nuts. It's main redeeming values are the pools and Aunty's Beach House -- both geared towards families with kids. The food is well below par for Hawaii, and overpriced (Prix Fixe menu at Roy's across the street is half the price and at least twice as good). That said, while my wife and I enjoy the tranquil quiet resorts, the kids absolutely loved Aulani -- so the overall experience was great and worth repeating (so much so we bought Aulani resale).  And, despite Aulani being overwhelming, I still prefer Ko Olina to any Waikiki resorts, which is one of the reasons I want to go back -- just to be able to explore Oahu.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 21, 2015)

Just a brief follow up. My wife opted to stay at our Aulani 2BR ocean view the entire time. Our Aulani unit was significantly smaller than the dedicated 2BR 6th floor ocean view MKO unit, but there were several advantages to Aulani: 

(1) The Aulani units felt warm and cohesively themed with the resort. Although our dedicated 2BR (Naia building) had been recently completely remodeled--I believe in December--and felt brand spanking new, from the time we stepped out of the elevator and into the unit, it just felt so sterile, like a refurbished office building. Part of that sterile feeling also stems from the lack of a grand lobby to walk through when staying in a detached building. At Aulani, both towers are attached to the grand lobby, which I prefer.

(2) The sound dampening (walls, floor, front door, patio doors) is far superior to MKO as well. MKO unit felt like cheap construction, and it was easy to hear neighbors and outdoors. At Aulani, it was like a fortress. Solid, like they built it both to withstand a nuclear holocaust and record a studio album.

(3) The master bathroom layout at Aulani is hands down superior to MKO. The Aulani master bathroom is open with a sizeable luxurious shower, soaker tub, sink, and enclosed toilet room all in the same space. At MKO, the main sink and tub were separated by a door from from the other room the toilet, shower, and another sink. It feels like two smaller bathrooms, and because the toilet/shower section also opens out into the kitchen, it creates an unnatural disjointedness and lacks the privacy that I would expect from a master. 

(4) The architecture and theming of the resort is above anything else I have ever experienced. Plain remarkable.

(5) The Aulani Laniwai spa was the pinnacle of the trip for my wife. She could have lived there it was so indulgent.


There were also advantages to MKO:

(1) The feel of the MKO grounds was so relaxing and lush. The pools were inviting, and everything was so open feeling, with a huge green lawn in the center. The footprint of MKO was so spread out compared to Aulani, which felt like they shoe horned a city in there. Aulani does have a large lawn, but is like an inconspicuous big side yard. I don't like the placement at all.

(2) As mentioned above, the MKO unit was much larger. The kitchen was larger, there was a large dining area as opposed to Aulani's dining table nook thing, and the living room was huge compared to Aulani's.

(3) The Fia Fia luau and show was fantastic, and right in the center of the resort. We got rained out of the Aulani Starlit Hui, which was in that side lawn area, so I don't have a point of comparison.

(4) DVD rentals were free (one per night) using a redbox like machine, and they had new releases. Aulani had free DVDs but they were all titles within Disney family of entertainment companies, with no new releases that I could tell.


In retrospect, I would have preferred to stay at MKO for the last week, since we preferred their pools even over Aulani's lazy river. All in all, both resorts were great and I would stay at either.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Just a brief follow up. My wife opted to stay at our Aulani 2BR ocean view the entire time. Our Aulani unit was significantly smaller than the dedicated 2BR 6th floor ocean view MKO unit, but there were several advantages to Aulani:
> 
> (1) The Aulani units felt warm and cohesively themed with the resort. Although our dedicated 2BR (Naia building) had been recently completely remodeled--I believe in December--and felt brand spanking new, from the time we stepped out of the elevator and into the unit, it just felt so sterile, like a refurbished office building. Part of that sterile feeling also stems from the lack of a grand lobby to walk through when staying in a detached building. At Aulani, both towers are attached to the grand lobby, which I prefer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Beefnot! Any specific must do's at the Aulani? Staying at MKO in 2- 1 bedrooms and a studio in April with 13 & 15 year olds boys, 3 year old niece & grandparents, aunt/uncle. Was thinking about Character breakfast at Aulani. Fia Fia sounds great but at $90+ per person...not sure.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 21, 2015)

Quimby4 said:


> Thanks for the update Beefnot! Any specific must do's at the Aulani? Staying at MKO in 2- 1 bedrooms and a studio in April with 13 & 15 year olds boys, 3 year old niece & grandparents, aunt/uncle. Was thinking about Character breakfast at Aulani. Fia Fia sounds great but at $90+ per person...not sure.


 
If you're going to skip Fia Fia, which I can't blame you given the cost (although doing a tour might take the cost down to free ninety-nine), then definitely do the Starlit Hui.  It is supposed to be good, and I'm sad they cancelled it on our last night due to rain.

Aulani character breakfast is very expensive and the only "value" will really be for your 3-year old.  At ours, we waited 15 minutes before we were seated to take a photo with Mickey, and then after we were seated we had Aunty as kind of an MC and songstress, which was cool.  Chip n Dale and Minnie also came to our table.  Buffet was pretty good.  It was all ok, but at $32 per adult, whew that is pricy.  I would personally skip it and instead have breakfast at Ama Ama, which is much more reasonably priced.  There are other character photo ops during the week that at are free.  But if you can swing the $, you will like it.

I would recommend the Art and Culture of Aulani 45-minute free tour of the Aulani's design and cultural influences, which is held several times a week.  

Aunty's beach house has some activities you have to sign up for that your 3-year old might like.  See my comments regarding registration I posted in this thread.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 22, 2015)

Quimby4 said:


> Thanks for the update Beefnot! Any specific must do's at the Aulani? Staying at MKO in 2- 1 bedrooms and a studio in April with 13 & 15 year olds boys, 3 year old niece & grandparents, aunt/uncle. Was thinking about Character breakfast at Aulani. Fia Fia sounds great but at $90+ per person...not sure.


Aunty's Beach House was a big hit with our kids (and parents to have some time and dinner without kids). They have scheduled activities throughout the day as well as ongoing activities (movies, crafts, dress-up, playground, dinner, etc.). Check out the Daily 'IWA the night before for the Aunty's Beach House activities scheduled the next day (e.g. Stich's Space Goo, Hula lessons), then stand in line early to sign up (which is at 8AM -- so grab a coffee and stand in line at 7:45). The Daily 'IWA also has other daily activities throughout the resort for all ages. The restaurants at Aulani are underwhelming and overpriced by Hawaii standards. The character breakfast is just a picture with Mickey and Minnie before you are seated, then a standard buffet. I'd check if you can just get a photo and not eat breakfast there. Dinner buffet was equally overpriced and underwhelming (not bad, just much better options for same or less elsewhere). 'Ama 'Ama at sunset was especially disappointing -- it was literally infested with flies -- I'm talking _hundreds _of flies -- bombarding your face, landing on your food, etc. It was frankly unbelievable a four $$$$ restaurant at a 5 star resort hadn't done something about this (have someone come spray the surrounding plants for bugs). I've spent over 6 months in Hawaii over 15 years, and never had a similar experience. No apologies, no explanation -- just completely oblivious like it was completely normal, so I don't think it was just the night we were there. Long story short, we'll never eat there again. Flies aside, there are *much, much* better restaurants (food, service, ambience) for *much* less nearby (e.g. the Prix Fix dinner @ Roy's across the street at the golf club). My other advice if you haven't been to Hawaii before and aren't going to another island before/after Aulani is to make sure to explore the island. Aulani can suck you in and next thing you know you've spent the entire week without leaving the hotel -- which is a shame given everything Hawaii has to offer. It wasn't a big deal for us since we had another week on the Big Island, but I still regret not exploring Oahu more, which is the one island we haven't previously explored much (since we detest Honolulu so have previously avoided Oahu until DVC came to Ko Olina, which is much more relaxed).  Have fun!


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Went to Aulani and Marriott KoOlina and much prefer KoOLina.  Aulani has very tight grounds compared to spacious KoOlina.  Restaurants in Aulani are much more crowded, food isn't great and is expensive.  Other than Micky and Minnie et al, not much going for Aulani over KoOlina


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 22, 2015)

We had lunch one day at Ama Ama and breakfast on another day, and didn't have a significant fly problem. But one waiter did mention not to order fish before sunset due to the flies.

Agree on exploring the island. We were there 10 days and didn't do nearly all the stuff I had planned and I regret it. Also don't care for Honololu or Waikiki all that much. Waikiki is like Manhattan or aspects of the reinvented Vegas strip on the beach. We much preferred Ko Olina. Although I will say that sunset dinner at Duke's restaurant was a treat. Decent prices, good food, and great sunset view.

Oh, and Monkeypod restaurant across the street from Aulani is pretty good, but EXPENSIVE.


----------

